# The children's home..Northumberland



## Mikeymutt (Jan 9, 2017)

Visited this site on the way home from Scotland a few months back.i have no history on it..it's set in a large house.it had a modern extension on the back which I did not take any photos off.builders had started work on it.the main house is stripped but still had some nice features in it.one of the rooms was just a mass of posters.i liked that room.there was a more modern building further down but that was sealed.and some industrial buildings out back which I took a few photos off.hope you all had a good and safe new year with lots of exploring.





































The industrial units


----------



## smiler (Jan 9, 2017)

The hole in the ceiling, second pic, wasn't you was it?, as always lovely pics Mikey, Happy New Year and thanks.


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2017)

Some interesting bits nicely photographed, as always! Thanks MM.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice shots. I like the features in this house. The wallpaper is not too bad. The ornate roof. Nicely done, as per your usual.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 9, 2017)

I like the look of that place young sir. As always great pics


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 10, 2017)

smiler said:


> The hole in the ceiling, second pic, wasn't you was it?, as always lovely pics Mikey, Happy New Year and thanks.



No luckily I did not have to come through the roof ha ha


----------



## Potter (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks a nice old place. Nicely done. Looks like somebody put there foot through whilst in the loft. Very nice growth in the industrial unit.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2017)

Wow...that ceiling!


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice one dude glad you got it done very nicely captured,lots of stuff has been moved around from when I was there.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you for the heads up blaze.nice little rest stop on the way home


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 20, 2017)

Excellent as always. The first industrial unit shot was a catcher for me. Thanks for sharing


----------

